# The rat's age in human years



## Kizza (Feb 3, 2008)

I just found this on the internet so i thought i would share it.

http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatYears.htm

Would you say this is right?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure but that sure is interesting.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's an interesting perspective. I found one in a book I bought somewhere...Hmm gotta dig that up later :lol:


----------



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

Gosh! Well my Claudia passed away aged 3 yrs so was about 90 in human years then! She was well fit for that age the until she became ill suddenly!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That looks about right to me, except a lot of rats die betwenn 60-75 years old which isn't so good.

I have had a few 90+ year olds too


----------



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

Claudia was soo fit and healthy before she suddenly became ill though, was still running round like she always had. I'm sure she should have had a couple more years in her. I don't know what it was she caught but it came on so suddenly. Even the vets antibiotics didn't help. Some humans are like that tho' I guess. Fit and sprightly then get ill suddenly and go down hill fast. Sad though


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Their immune system gives up and most older rats are going thru a gradual renal failure. This often happens suddenly fit older rat just fails quickly. That also was my 3 year old Bella and my 38 month old Moth.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> That looks about right to me, except a lot of rats die betwenn 60-75 years old which isn't so good.


well if you think about that, that's totally average for human beings as well, especially in light of the fact that it wasn't until VERY recently, in the scope of all the time that humanity has been around, that we have had the medical technology to keep us alive 75+. it wasn't too long ago that 55 was considered ancient, even in developed countries.


click mine please!:

my scroll!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahh yes thats true.


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

According to the 1995 Guinness Book of Records. The oldest rat was Rodney. He died at the ripe old age of 7 years and 4 months old. In human years that would have made him 220 years old when he died.(Assuming my math is correct. lol) Wow.


----------

